# Video: Long Lake, Akron Ohio Kayak Bass Fishing



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

This is my first video of bass fishing from my kayak. It is not so easy fishing from a kayak like it is out of my bass boat.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

EJVH3 said:


> This is my first video of bass fishing from my kayak. It is not so easy fishing from a kayak like it is out of my bass boat.


not so easy, but its a fun change of pace! looks like you were doing pretty good stickin fish


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

robistro said:


> not so easy, but its a fun change of pace! looks like you were doing pretty good stickin fish


I have to learn better fish landing out of the kayak. Probably should pick them up out of the water like that.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

EJVH3 said:


> I have to learn better fish landing out of the kayak. Probably should pick them up out of the water like that.


Small tip.....don't reel the fish up so high. When you get the fish to the boat keep the amount of line to about the length of your rod, then you can practically swing it right up next to you and grab the lip


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the tip 'nooffseason' I also need to learn to work the rod differently when landing the fish. But It is a lot of fun sitting almost water level stickin fish.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

EJVH3 said:


> This is my first video of bass fishing from my kayak. It is not so easy fishing from a kayak like it is out of my bass boat.


Hi there, just Stumbled across your video and I love it. I live in the Coventry area and just bought my first kayak beginning of August. Been out on turkeyfoot a few times with nothing to show for it.... Been planning on giving long lake a try.... Any advice ? And thank you


----------

